# How do you heat your betta tanks?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently I have 4 bettas and only one of them has a heater. I'm looking into other ways of heating their tanks considering aquarium heaters are expensive. 
( I know I'm a "bad" owner for not properly heating their tanks but I'm trying to fix that. No rudeness please.)


Any ideas on how to heat their tanks or should I just save up and buy them all heaters?


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

It's probably best to save up for some heaters.  What size tanks do you have?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I would definitely just save up and buy heaters. In the meanwhile try keeping the fish in the warmest room in your house, and make sure to keep the windows closed. If it gets cold at night try wrapping a towel or small blanket around the tank to insulate it.
Temperature fluxuations can stress bettas out, so even if its not a balmy 78 a constant 74 is much healthier than the temp going up and down all day. 
Oh, and I'm not sure how big your tanks are, but I found a fairly cheap 25 watt heater on ebay, it's adjustable, but I don't know if anyone has any experience using it since I didn't end up buying it. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...uarium+Tank+Water+Thermostat+Heater+&_sacat=0


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have one 2.5 gal, and three 1 gallons.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I found two heaters on the 50% off shelf at Pet supplies plus..they are adjustable and only cost $7.98 each. I was thinking of setting up a portable greenhouse indoors to keep my tanks in lol...I was trying not to have to buy heaters for all of my tanks too, so I know what you are going through. Luckily it is still really hot here.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Try looking for some 35 watt heaters for each tank


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I use Elite 25W heaters in all my 2.5 tanks and they work great, and were cheap.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered mine from Amazon - haven't received them yet, but they were only around $12 each, I think.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Some people just upgrade to a larger tank, divide it, and use just one filter/heater for it. If that is not an option, you will need individual heaters because at night the water can drop 10 degrees easily, so an alternative source of heat like a light really won't work well. I use Elite brand heaters and I got mine for about $17 but I am sure you can find them cheaper if you find a sale or a different brand.


----------



## celie (Sep 16, 2012)

Quick question... are you supposed to keep heaters on at all time? I feel like the water gets too warm and it's only a mini heater 10watt.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

celie said:


> Quick question... are you supposed to keep heaters on at all time? I feel like the water gets too warm and it's only a mini heater 10watt.



Heaters are supposed to have a thermostat built into them - they come on when the water drops below a set temperature, and stay on until the water warms up to said temperature.


----------



## JillGat (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 1.5 gallon bowl from www.LiveWithNature.net I've seen little round "betta bowl heaters" that fit in the bottom, but there is no thermostat and they just keep the water 5 or more degrees warmer than the room air. I'd rather have something adjustable, but something that doesn't ruin the look of the bowl. Is there some kind of heating pad one can put under the bowl?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

JillGat said:


> I have a 1.5 gallon bowl from www.LiveWithNature.net I've seen little round "betta bowl heaters" that fit in the bottom, but there is no thermostat and they just keep the water 5 or more degrees warmer than the room air. I'd rather have something adjustable, but something that doesn't ruin the look of the bowl. Is there some kind of heating pad one can put under the bowl?



I was looking at those the other day - they'd be awesome if they had been designed just a little bit differently! There should be an adjustable thermostat on the cord, that's how I would have made them.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Go for it, Toad. Get the patent and sell it to Tetra. :-}


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Go for it, Toad. Get the patent and sell it to Tetra. :-}




:thumbsup:


----------



## JillGat (Sep 20, 2012)

I ended up getting a Marina C10 Submersible Aquarium Heater for my 1.5 gal. tank. It's made by Hagen and is pre-set to 78F. This heater has gotten mixed reviews, but it's been on for the last 4 days or so and has never varied more than 1 degree in either direction from 78F, so I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## greatfiasco (Sep 27, 2012)

For my small tank I got one of those heaters that Petsmart sells that are "specifically made for bettas". It's just a little preset heater for 1- 1 1/2 gallon tanks. It works wonderfully!


----------



## Taryn (Apr 8, 2012)

hah, I just bought one of those!! Ii was hoping for more feedback on it, but apparently we are in uncharted (previously unheated lol) waters. I'm a little concerned with the fact that it is not adjustable because I don't want to cook Fishy, but no one seems to be able to tell you what to do for heat in a tank less than one gallon. Before anyone freaks out, I have a super geriatric fish that really doesn't swim (he's also sick at the moment  ) so putting him in something that big just doesn't work, he has to struggle too hard to get to the top, even with his plants to perch in. I don't know, hopefully it will work, I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## greatfiasco (Sep 27, 2012)

What I do for temp is just keep an eye on the thermometer I have on the tank and just unplug the heater if its getting too warm.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Taryn,
For your application and QT tanks in general, you can place the tank inside a larger tank that's easier to heat reliably.


----------

